# Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin verrät endlich mehr zu The Winds of Winter



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin verrät endlich mehr zu The Winds of Winter*

					George R.R. Martin arbeitet noch immer an seinem Buch, The Winds of Winter, aus der Romanreihe "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer". Die Buchreihe war die Vorlage der Erfolgsserie Game of Thrones und soll anders zu Ende gebracht werden als die HBO-Serie. Dazu hat Martin nun neue Informationen verraten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin verrät endlich mehr zu The Winds of Winter*


----------



## Standeck (11. Juli 2022)

Ich freue mich drauf. Halt dich ran, George. Das ist dein Hauptwerk und darf nicht unvollendet bleiben!


----------

